# Online Betta Shops



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So, we have an Aquabid thread but something I would be intrested and I'm sure others would be to is onlike shops. Like breeders with their own store. Does anyone know any of these? I'd love some links.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep, i know few and one of them use to sell in aquabid as well but not anymore. 
3 breeders that i put on the top.

1st link is www.nicebettas.com
She specialize in multicolor dragon but she also breed other colors. she has a very good feedback. She is also very kind and very helpful. Her betta price are good, cheaper than aquabid i think.

2nd link is www.bettacolorourworld.com
I am not sure how many breeders share that webstore but they always have gorgeous betta, they sell also a lot of 5 stars fighter and giant hmplakat.
My sister has 2 pairs black dragon she bought from them, she will get them next wedsday. They have very good feedback also and they ship worldwide without the need of a transhipper, direct from them to your door. They also give indian almond leaves each time you buy their fishs, i don't see that with other breeders, i think it is a big plus.

3rd is www.atisonbetta.com
This breeder is very famous, known by all the breeders from Asia.
His betta are gorgeous also and he carry many kind of betta and has a big farm.
Very generous breeder.

I hope those info will help you to find your dream fish.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

besides aquabid.com i know bettafishstore.com but i still prefer aquabid


----------

